# Installing TAPE QIC2/QIC24 60MB



## grilletto (May 18, 2014)

I have a tape unit with custom card installed under SCO with the command: `mkdev tape` and then I give the interrupt and address; how I do make with FREEBSD FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2014)

FreeBSD removed the makedev script years ago, and now we have devfs(8).  If the controller is supported, the sa0 device node should appear.

If this is an old ISA card, it may require hardware hints.  These would be described in the manual page for the driver.


----------

